# Bikeparks in der Nähe vom Rhein-Maingebiet?



## donkeybridge (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr Bikeparks in Hessen, vor Allem in der Nähe vom Rhein-Maingebiet kennt, die ihr empfehlen würdet.

MfG donkeybridge


----------



## dh-fabrikk (24. Mai 2006)

Da siehts aber ganz düster aus. 

Hier wird einem auch noch das letzte Wasser abgegraben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (24. Mai 2006)

donkeybridge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr Bikeparks in Hessen, vor Allem in der Nähe vom Rhein-Maingebiet kennt, die ihr empfehlen würdet.
> 
> MfG donkeybridge



ich war zwar noch nicht da, aber in beerfelden, im odenwald gibts einen:

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/

ansonsten gibts in mörfelden n paar jungs, die auf nem areal am friedhof geile sachen bauen und sind meines wissens gegenüber freundliche besucher net abgeneigt  

gruss ilker


----------



## mr.naga (24. Mai 2006)

das nächste mit lift ist leider winterberg... tolle location, aber von frankfurt sehr weit zu fahren (1 1/2 stunden autofahrt). 
http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/


----------



## dh-fabrikk (25. Mai 2006)

Den Bikepark in Beerfelden kann man nicht wirklich empfehlen.
Kein Lift ,nur Shuttle und das auch noch unregelmässig.
Die angeblichen DH/FR-Strecken haben sehr unausgewogene Sprünge und konnten mich nicht wirklich begeistern.
Die versprochenen Shores usw. sucht man vergebens.

Klar Winterberg ist über solche Mankos erhaben,ist halt auch nicht mehr Hessen geschweige denn Rhein-Main-Gebiet


----------



## maple leaf (31. Mai 2006)

Hey Jungs,

ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit vom Rhein Main Gebiet nach Winterberg am So. 04.06.06! Meine Karre ist leider im Arsch und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich da sonnst hinkommen kann! Spritgeld und was on top gibts natürlich gerne! Werde mich auch mit einer Fahrgelegenheit revanschieren sobald meine Karre wieder am Start ist!

peace bas


----------



## Mork vom Ork (31. Mai 2006)

Sorry, würde dich gerne mitnehmen,fahre aber bereits am Freitag in Richtung Winterberg.


----------



## maple leaf (31. Mai 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, würde dich gerne mitnehmen,fahre aber bereits am Freitag in Richtung Winterberg.



shit aber kann man nichts machen! wie lange bist Du in Wberg? vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein netter Biker der am Sonnatg fährt! Wäre cool wenn wir uns dann am So in Wberg sehen könnten! Mit was für einen Bock bist Du denn unterwegs? Damit ich Dich erkennen kann! Mein Bock ist in meiner galerie zu sehen!

greetz bas


----------



## Mork vom Ork (31. Mai 2006)

Schau mal unter der ersten url die als Signatur angegeben ist.


----------



## maple leaf (31. Mai 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal unter der ersten url die als Signatur angegeben ist.



coole page! aber wer bist Du?


----------



## maple leaf (31. Mai 2006)

*suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit vom Rhein Main Gebiet nach Winterberg am So. 04.06.06!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donkeybridge (3. Juni 2006)

scottiee schrieb:
			
		

> i
> 
> ansonsten gibts in mörfelden n paar jungs, die auf nem areal am friedhof geile sachen bauen und sind meines wissens gegenüber freundliche besucher net abgeneigt
> 
> gruss ilker



Mörfelden ist mit dem Auto 15 min von mir.
Wo ist das denn genau oder gibt es hier jemanden, der da regelmäßig fährt?
Kann man da auch mit einem BMX fahren?

MfG donkeybridge


----------



## scottiee (4. Juni 2006)

donkeybridge schrieb:
			
		

> Mörfelden ist mit dem Auto 15 min von mir.
> Wo ist das denn genau oder gibt es hier jemanden, der da regelmäßig fährt?
> Kann man da auch mit einem BMX fahren?
> 
> MfG donkeybridge



bmx geht ooch, und wie gesagt am friedhof, wenn du da bist, kannste s net übersehen


----------



## burning_bully (22. Juni 2006)

wenn du dein auto wieder fit gemacht hast sag mal bescheid dann würde ich gerne mitkommen, bei meiner karre dauert das leider etwas länger!!!

komme aus darmstadt und suche auch jemanden der mich mit meinem bock mal mitnehmen kann!!!

melde dich mal!!!

gruss tim


----------

